# Coming In Heat



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I feel like I ask dumb questions on here, but here I go again. Jammies is 8 months old and because of her heart, can not be spayed. When should I expect her to go into heat, what should I expect (besides all the male dogs in the neighborhood knocking on the back door), how long will she be in heat? I will buy doggie diapers or something of the sort. We are going to Hawaii in July and fortunately, we have a house sitter (maybe not fortunately for her) so she won't be left alone. I will read up on it, but I know I'll get some great advice here too. OH, and PLEASE don't call my baby a bitch!:nono:*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ound: I have boys, one is neutered and one will be soon so I'm glad I don't have to worry about that!

No question is dumb, it shows that you're a loving mom who wants to do what's best to protect Jammies.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a similar issue because Nala had such elevated liver enzymes we wanted to wait to have her spayed.

She has gone into heat twice since I have had her. She really doesn't bleed very much. I didn't even put diapers on her. I lined her bed with sheets and wiped her down whenever I was close to her. We live in a place where there are very few, if any, unneutered dogs so we didn't notice any dogs chasing her. I think she seemed a little low energy but otherwise she seemed like herself.

Annie


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It can vary from about now until she's a year and a half old. They don't bleed a lot. It's just drops. There will be some swelling for about a week before she starts dropping. If you suspect that she is getting the swelling, you can dab with a paper towel to see if there is any bleeding yet and tell when it starts. The dropping will last about a week. The whole cycle lasts about three weeks.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Well, the time has arrived. My baby is a woman now:Cry:
Here is a picture of a confused looking Jammies! She will be one year old next Monday, Sept. 14th. Now we have to hire guards since Dave since if there is a good breeze they come from all over the county. We just so happen to live where 4 counties come together!!!! And, from what I understand, she will want the males around after about 7 days, is that correct? That just so happens to be when we are meeting friends in Niagra Falls and have tickets for a show. Our wonderful house/dog sitter will only have her 2 days, so she will be glad to see us come home. Okay, headed to Walmart now to buy a gun. I don't know how to shoot it, so I'll just fire shots up the air!
HELP!!!*
View attachment 25087
View attachment 25088


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww- Congrats Jammies, you are a woman now! Ha!
I would be VERY VERY VERY careful with leaving her with a sitter while she is in heat. Make sure they are *very* clear with the fact that she can not get out of their sight. Ever. Not for a second. I could only imagine how hard a pregnancy would be on her, not to mention the fact that you wouldn't want to pass on her heart condition. 
She could be most fertile anywhere from day 5-25. So you can't let your guard down for a moment.
Take care of her and hope all goes smoothly! And enjoy your trip!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Bless her heart, she looks so cute in her pink onesie!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Our sitter is a woman in her sixties who won't take Jammies out without a leash. Our yard is fenced in, but I know she will be EXTRA careful. I do not think Jammies would survive delivering puppies.

Hiring all guards!!!!* eep:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jammies looks adorable in her onesie! She still looks like a puppy. 
I agree with Katie, make darned sure the sitter watches her every single second that she's outside. Those boys can be mighty demanding and the girls are very willing.........too bad they don't have birth control for dogs.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*<Sigh> Day 14 and almost done with diapers and onesies! The male dogs in the neighborhood aren't the brighest bulbs on the tree. I hear one barking and then a couple more bark....like they are telling each other about her. :gossip:
I can not believe how good Jammies has been about letting me put her diaper and onesie on. I sit on the chair and she puts her front paws on the arm of the chair while I get that tail in the diaper and then the rest of her butt. She still stands still while I put her onesie on. But, oh those MATS!!!!! I have my CC #11 comb and have been doing a little every day, but it almost seems useless until we are done with the onesies. Something tells me that we'll just finish and then be going through this again soon! My hubby keeps asking "how often is this going to happen"? *


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I somehow missed this post Debbie. What a cute story. Glad I never had to go through all this. Glad I'm a guy.LOL


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*WOW...I've never seen so many mats!!! The mats even have mats! I'm working on Jammies a little at a time. If anyone needs their gravy thickened, just let me know and you can put Jammies and her corn starched body in and stir. Please be sure to get the mats out and send her back home!!!!!

I've decided to do the best I can and am even cutting a little. In reading all the posts about mats, someone said that even if she was chopped up a little in some spots, it was better than shaving her. My hubby sits there and gives her and our sheltie Cheerios while I use the corn starch and my fingers and my CC comb. <sigh> No more onesies here. Next time, we are going with pants! I hope this isn't going to be her normal, but she bled for about 15 days. Does that mean the boys are still looking for her or can I finally stop paying the guards?*


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Am I just wrong; but don't they have a pill for this. At least I know they used to. Maybe they took it off the market for some reason. Had a friend that used to give it to her peke years ago.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I think they are still atractive for a week or so after they stop bleeding. Tell hubby this will happen probably twice a year. They do have a morning after pill if God forbid someone gets to her.


----------

